# Childhood Comfort Food Recipes



## jjs97080 (Dec 19, 2008)

My girlfriend and I were talking the other day about recipes that our parents made when we were kids that brought back good feelings. My dad used to make us Sloppy Joes, that while not gourmet eating, were hearty and tasty. The recipe is as follows:

1 pound hamburger
1 small onion finely chopped
1 can of Chicken Gumbo Soup
2 generous squirts of ketchup
about 1/2 as much yellow mustard as ketchup
dash of worsthershire or soy sauce

Brown the hamburger and drain off any excess fat. Add the onion and cook until soft. Pour in the chicken gumbo soup, stir in ketchup and mustard, and the dash of soy sauce. Mix well and cook covered over medium low heat for about 45 minutes. Serve on buns with tater tots and corn on the cob.

So does anybody else have and memories of childhood dishes that bring back fond memories?

-Jeff


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Cock a leekie soup if we were feeling unwell (I think it's our version of a Jewish chicken soup for illness!)

Mince n tatties

haggis, neeps and tatties


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Everything Mom made was comfort food. But two that particularly stand out in my memory, and which I cannot replicate (not for lack of trying) are her split pea soup with flanken, and her noodle kugle.


----------



## lance folicle (Nov 1, 2008)

Y'know, I can't even come close to my Grandma Bessie's version of those two dishes. Of course, I've ony been trying for 30 years ...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

My favorite childhood food that Mom made was over easy eggs and home made french fries. I still love it to this day and if I'm cooking just for myself chances are I'm making it!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

While Mom did most of the cooking and baking, I loved it when Dad fried my egg on Sunday morning. He used butter in the pan, and Mom fried them in the bacon grease.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

a slice of homemade bread, toasted, buttered
topped with 2 rashers of bacon
a tinned pineapple ring
topped with mature cheddar
drizzled with worcestershire sauce

stick under the grill


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lance, I had a Grandma (Baubie) Bessie too. 

The only dish my mother ever made with pork was split pea soup with a smoked hock in it. Mmmmmm....

I'm pretty sure this topic was posted at some earlier time, but then I've been here a lonnnnng time! Here's my list:

Chicken soup with matzo balls
Anything cooked with schmaltz (rendered chicken fat- I keep a jar in my fridge and sometimes take a tiny taste or just a whiff of its aroma)
Oatmeal with raisins and walnuts
Hot cocoa with cinnamon
Hot, buttered noodles


----------



## tonywade (Mar 20, 2009)

ya dad was the fryer in our house too, and the bbq'er, my mom was the casserole queen


----------



## tonywade (Mar 20, 2009)

beef stew on the second day is my favorite comfort food, stews and casseroles are soooo much better when they are leftovers. REAL macaroni and cheese is my favorite


----------



## tonywade (Mar 20, 2009)

mmmm that sounds like a good after beers sunday breakfast
in the summer i like toast, cheddar melted under the broiler and tomato, similar to yours but yours is way superior cuz it has bacon!


----------



## tonywade (Mar 20, 2009)

what are neeps and tatties? Is mince jus ground beef?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Neeps are turnips (or in Scotland, it's swede turnip - in the US 'rutebaga').
Tatties are potatoes.

Mince, as used in mince n tatties is minced beef - which can be called ground beef.


----------



## lovesfood (Mar 19, 2009)

I am Italian and my mother used to make gnocchi, eggplant parmesan, lasagna and ravioli's for us kids. It was amazing and the pictures of us smothered in homemade gravy are even more amazing.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

My Mother made the most fantastic fried chicken I have ever eaten..and her potato salad was simple in it's ingredients but oh so good. To this day everyone in my family makes their potato salad the very same way.

5# Yukon Gold potatoes ~unpeeled ~ cooked till you can stick a fork in them 
chill in refrigerator
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
grated onion, celery & carrots
4 - 5 T mayo (hellman's)
3 - 4 T water
3 - 4 T white vinegar
salt & pepper to taste
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
peel & cut potatoes
add mayo, water, vinegar mixture, s & p and onion, celery, carrots
chill. I always end up adding more vinegar.
Enjoy!


----------



## grunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Potato Hash with Dumplings.


----------



## peggyd (Apr 29, 2009)

What a fun topic.

For me and all my brothers and sister it was and is...

Hot Dogs, Saurkraut and Whipped Mashed Potatos. (All in one big pile) And being originally from Connecticut only a Hummell hot dog with the skin will do.

Thanks for the walk down memory lane!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

when i was a kid my favorite breakfast was hash and over medium eggs all mushed together...I later could handle hot sauce like my dad. my favorite dinner was my dads giant meatballs, with canned mushrooms and extra cornflakes (or shredded wheat) for that all important grease retaining filler. baked potatoes and steamed spinach. ahh childhood


----------

